# Anyone using computer cooling fans?



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I am planning to install one in each of my enclosures running of a thermostat in my reptile room. The idea is to provide a slight drop in temperature when the room gets a bit to hot. The maximum room temp over the past few days has been 79 F (26.4 C) so I would like to have fans that are capable of knocking off 3 degrees Fahrenheit or at least.

Anyone in the know with these and able to talk me through the ins and outs?

Cheers


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, 

I use the Lucky Reptile fans and extensions linked to the Lucky Reptile Thermostat Pro.

It kicks the fans on around 9pm for two hours which brings the night time temp to the correct measurements.

Before I bought these i did actually buy a load of the computer fans as they are basically the same thing. But you have to get a special transformer too, which will convert the current.

But the transformer was really expensive and would be a lot of hard work due to my lack of sparky knowledge.

So for the same price i got the reptile specific ones and also gained piece of mind that they wouldn't blow or anything.

also in the instructions for the Luckily Reptile ones they say that they have a built in sensor that is triggered by the heat and will spin at a faster rate when hot. 

I'm very happy with mine, had them over a year and i think they are sweeeeeeeeet.

Hope that helps a little???!

regards
Ben


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Cheers Ben they sliped my mind so I will check them out.

Still interested to here from those who have used computer fans - I want to spread my pounds if poss : victory:


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

No worries!


yeah I would like to know how to wire it up too!
If you find out perhaps you could share the knowledge!!


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

I'm currently using 230v computer fans from Maplins, I've got them wired up to run most off the day is this heat, but looking at addind a stat to turn them off when its cooler.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

fourdown said:


> No worries!
> 
> 
> yeah I would like to know how to wire it up too!
> If you find out perhaps you could share the knowledge!!


I will post it up with pics (if works well). 



jaf2212 said:


> I'm currently using 230v computer fans from Maplins, I've got them wired up to run most off the day is this heat, but looking at addind a stat to turn them off when its cooler.


I was on their site yesterday, theres loads. What modal do you use and how many degrees does it cool by? Would be handy to know so I can build a picture of what fans do what.


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> I was on their site yesterday, theres loads. What modal do you use and how many degrees does it cool by? Would be handy to know so I can build a picture of what fans do what.


I'm using the following fan - Plastic Impeller AC Sleeve Thin Fans : 12V / Mains Fans : Maplin

Its hard to tell, on a normal warm day its keeping the cool end in a 6x2x3 ft viv at 80-83f but thats with a Megaray 120w MV in there, and in this silly heat it keeps the viv about 84-88f. It all depends on the temps in the room, but its reducing by around 5-10f depending on the weather.

I've got 2 80mm ones to put in my 4x2x2 stack with the Megaray MH so i'll let you know what temps they reduce by


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

jaf2212 said:


> I'm using the following fan - Plastic Impeller AC Sleeve Thin Fans : 12V / Mains Fans : Maplin
> 
> Its hard to tell, on a normal warm day its keeping the cool end in a 6x2x3 ft viv at 80-83f but thats with a Megaray 120w MV in there, and in this silly heat it keeps the viv about 84-88f. It all depends on the temps in the room, but its reducing by around 5-10f depending on the weather.
> 
> I've got 2 80mm ones to put in my 4x2x2 stack with the Megaray MH so i'll let you know what temps they reduce by


Thanks so much! Thats exactly what im looking for... will have a look into them now :2thumb:.


----------



## sparker (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi peeps, have a look at this thread. Its the same situation you guys have I think......

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/332068-stat-alarm-keeps-going-off.html

It works for me.:no1:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

The ones that are in the maplin are what i use the 230v ones, have 5 wired to a 3 amp plug, then plugged in to a Habistat Mat-stat, And then another 5 in another Mat Stat. if anyone needs steps on how to wire them up, i can help.


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

Alex said:


> The ones that are in the maplin are what i use the 230v ones, have 5 wired to a 3 amp plug, then plugged in to a Habistat Mat-stat, And then another 5 in another Mat Stat. if anyone needs steps on how to wire them up, i can help.


Surely this turns them off when it gets too hot??


----------



## sparker (Jan 1, 2009)

Took thewords out of my mouth!:lol2:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Oops got confused there, they are on a relay.


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

What i have is a 230v relay connected to my stat, with the relay, The normal side of it operates heats the Viv, then when the stat switches the heat source off it powers the 5 pc fans, to keep the temperature consistant.


Im sorry, whilst writing, i forgot to write that the fans were plugged into a 230v relay, then into my stat, i was tired


----------



## glennskow (Jul 12, 2009)

hi i have used 12 volt fans with nokia phone chargers !! tape 1 wire to the out side and 1 down the middle with just enough wire stripped so nothing touches . there is a clip on u tube about it


----------

